# New England Kettle Style Grilled Cheese Porker Sandwich



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

Hey SMF family, first I just want to say sorry for not being around much lately. I work in the semi-conductor/micro chip industry, and with the recent shortages. We've been balls to the wall.  That being said. My Q-time has also taken a hit. However, I did manage to sneak in one cook when the wife was out with her friends. Be forewarned if you have high blood pressure or cholesterol you may want to stop reading this post right here.  My next blood pressure check up is in another two months - so I should be safe. 

Let's get the fire rolling: Literally!!! First bonfire of the year







Now time to get the 26er fired up. Charcoal basket get the nod this time.






The bacon is weave ready to go on.






...and onto the kettle to get nice and crispy






Next roll out a pound of Mckenzie sausage, and season it with some Tony C's






...and onto the kettle






Flip the bacon:






Flip the sausage:





Add four slices of Cabot Sharp Cheddar cheese to each






...and combine:






Close up:






off the grill and onto the cutting board:






Sliced up: 






Onto some Canadian white bread with some added Cabot Muenster cheese






...and here it is - The money shot







Man that was a goooood sandwich. In total I made two of these. Each one had just under a half pound each of bacon and sausage. Two slices of muenster cheese and four slices of cheddar cheese. 

Thanks for taking a peek

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

Have Mercy! That is a gorgeous sammich. 
Jim


----------



## binnesman (May 27, 2021)

My doctor won’t like this but I will blame it on you  looks so delicious


----------



## Colin1230 (May 27, 2021)

Wow, just wow!  I can taste that from here. That is some serious food porn.


----------



## smokeymose (May 27, 2021)

Man, that sandwich is to die for!
It's like a fatty without the rolling up hassle.
Big like!


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2021)

nothing like a healthy snack Chris, but that looks delicious!


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 27, 2021)

Actually, this is a healthy snack, just forego the bread and the beer  you could call it Keto?! Of course, no matter what you call it, you will definitely get your monies worth out of the BP/Chol meds.
John


----------



## sawhorseray (May 27, 2021)

That's about as beautiful as anything I've ever seen, Like! RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 27, 2021)

Damn right. The bacon weave master strikes again! Glad to see the PBR's flowing like mothers milk as well!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2021)

Awesome, add Lettuce and Tomato then it's a HEALTHY Sandwich! That's Sprouts and Avocado for you Cali Boys!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Have Mercy! That is a gorgeous sammich.
> Jim



Tasted even better Jim. Thanks for the like and kindly words appreciate them.



binnesman said:


> My doctor won’t like this but I will blame it on you  looks so delicious



I totally understand, and have broad shoulders binn  -  blame away. I had to explain it to my wife when she got home and saw the one I didn't eat sitting in the fridge. Thanks for the like also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Wow, just wow!  I can taste that from here. That is some serious food porn.



I love bacon, sausage and cheese, but I only eat it once a month or so because I usually overdo it. Thanks for the compliment Colin appreciate it.



smokeymose said:


> Man, that sandwich is to die for!
> It's like a fatty without the rolling up hassle.
> Big like!



To die for, or to die from. I think it hits both marks. Thanks for the words and like mose.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> nothing like a healthy snack Chris, but that looks delicious!
> [/]
> 
> Appreciate that Jim, Maybe I should have posted this in the heart healthy forum.  Thanks for the like also.
> ...


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's about as beautiful as anything I've ever seen, Like! RAY



They say beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and I was beholden that sammy with a smile. Thanks Ray for the like and compliment. 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 497866
> 
> 
> Damn right. The bacon weave master strikes again! Glad to see the PBR's flowing like mothers milk as well!



Appreciate it Vol, With Covid still lingering around. I need all the antibiotics I can handle. Danka for the like also

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (May 27, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's about as beautiful as anything I've ever seen, Like! RAY


Have to agree . Almost brought a tear to my eye . 
Nice cook Chris .


----------



## pc farmer (May 27, 2021)

Great cook.   Looks awesome.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 27, 2021)

I was wondering about you Chris! Glad you are doing good, other than overworked.
Great write up. Sammich looks awesome! Great job!
Big LIKE!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 27, 2021)

Looks delicious gmc! Glad to see you back. I was about to send out a search party.


----------



## motocrash (May 27, 2021)

Delicious looking sammie man!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Awesome, add Lettuce and Tomato then it's a HEALTHY Sandwich! That's Sprouts and Avocado for you Cali Boys!...JJ



Thanks for the compliment, laugh and the like JJ. Appreciate them.



chopsaw said:


> Have to agree . Almost brought a tear to my eye .
> Nice cook Chris .



Thank you kindly Chop and for the like. I'm always trying to do something a tad different.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Great cook.   Looks awesome.



Thank you Farmer, appreciate the like and compliment.



yankee2bbq said:


> I was wondering about you Chris! Glad you are doing good, other than overworked.
> Great write up. Sammich looks awesome! Great job!
> Big LIKE!



Appreciate it Justin and the like.  I'm gonna be busy at work for the foreseeable future, but at least I have about 5 weeks of vacation time in the bank.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious gmc! Glad to see you back. I was about to send out a search party.



Thank you kindly peach for the welcome back, kind words and like. Sending a search party is fine - just no milk carton pics



motocrash said:


> Delicious looking sammie man!
> 
> View attachment 497897



Good one Moto, I'd forgotten aboot Bob and Doug. Appreciate the like and compliment too Eh.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 28, 2021)

P
 PPG1


 DanMcG


 kruizer


 txsmoker
 thanks for the likes appreciate them

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2021)

Fantastic Sammy, Chris!!!
Best I've seen!!
Probably finish me off though!!
Nice Job, Stranger!!
Like.
Welcome Back!

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (May 28, 2021)

Oh, my.... I would call it a "KILLER" sandwich! I can say, if I ate one - I would be done with eating for three days!!   
Yeap, beautiful, mouthwatering sandwich!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 28, 2021)

Nice cook Chris!  BTW, I really like your 26” kettle!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2021)

About all I can say is WOW!!
That sandwich looks absolutely delicious!
Al


----------



## MJB05615 (May 28, 2021)

Welcome back Chris.  That is a thing of beauty!  Like several have already said.  I'm in a similar boat with BP and Cholesterol.  But I would have no choice other than to eat that.  Definitely worth the risk, lol.  Great job, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 28, 2021)

Very nicely done Chris!  The layers of flavors of that must have been "BAM"  Nice fire too!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Fantastic Sammy, Chris!!!
> Best I've seen!!
> Probably finish me off though!!
> Nice Job, Stranger!!
> ...



Thanks Bear and for the like.  Maybe not the best but it sure tasted good and was filling. I'm going to try to get online more, but I'm pretty sure my schedule will keep busy for the next month or so. 



pushok2018 said:


> Oh, my.... I would call it a "KILLER" sandwich! I can say, if I ate one - I would be done with eating for three days!!
> Yeap, beautiful, mouthwatering sandwich!



Thanks Push, appreciate the compliment and like.  I originally planned on calling it The Sheer Heart-attack.

Chris


Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice cook Chris!  BTW, I really like your 26” kettle!



Thanks WHB, The extra space on the 26 comes in so handy. Thanks for the like also.



SmokinAl said:


> About all I can say is WOW!!
> That sandwich looks absolutely delicious!
> Al



Appreciate that Al and for the like. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Welcome back Chris.  That is a thing of beauty!  Like several have already said.  I'm in a similar boat with BP and Cholesterol.  But I would have no choice other than to eat that.  Definitely worth the risk, lol.  Great job, glad you enjoyed.



Thanks Mike, It's good to be back contributing again. However I think for the near future my online presence will still be sporadic. Due to my schedule. I agree this is one time that the gains outwieghs the risks. Thanks for the like also.



civilsmoker said:


> Very nicely done Chris!  The layers of flavors of that must have been "BAM"  Nice fire too!



Nothing fancy, but it tasted real good Civil. Your right I could still taste bacon, sausage, cheddar and Muenster cheese.  Appreciate the like also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 29, 2021)

tropics


 meatallica


 GATOR240


 luvcatchingbass


 BrianGSDTexoma


 Cabo


Thanks for the likes appreciate them

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 29, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> pound of Mckenzie sausage,


Well Holy Crap , now that looks great, and to hell with what the doctor thinks . I want a couple of those. I will have to look up what Mckenzie sausage is but Holy Crap i want one of ...oh yes I said that. Yo know  Chris I always love the way you use the basket weave in your cooks but i think you missed the mark here , it should have been two weave's sandwiched around the sausage, PLEASE do better next time .... just poking fun . That is a great meal and deserves the twirl that it is getting

David


----------



## kit s (May 29, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Hey SMF family, first I just want to say sorry for not being around much lately. I work in the semi-conductor/micro chip industry, and with the recent shortages. We've been balls to the wall.  That being said. My Q-time has also taken a hit. However, I did manage to sneak in one cook when the wife was out with her friends. Be forewarned if you have high blood pressure or cholesterol you may want to stop reading this post right here.  My next blood pressure check up is in another two months - so I should be safe.
> 
> Let's get the fire rolling: Literally!!! First bonfire of the year
> View attachment 497840
> ...


Dam...this just made me orgasm. Oh maybe it was my bp spiking just looking at it...maybe if I took another bp pill...which would be a routine because I would eat that sammie if it was in front of me...my mind  tried to grab one, cause my belly demanded i get one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 29, 2021)

Wow what a sammie and one hell of a way to go. Sorry Dr. just can't resist that great sammie.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Well Holy Crap , now that looks great, and to hell with what the doctor thinks . I want a couple of those. I will have to look up what Mckenzie sausage is but Holy Crap i want one of ...oh yes I said that. Yo know  Chris I always love the way you use the basket weave in your cooks but i think you missed the mark here , it should have been two weave's sandwiched around the sausage, PLEASE do better next time .... just poking fun . That is a great meal and deserves the twirl that it is getting
> 
> David



Thanks Dave and for the like, Mckenzies is a locally made sausage in VT. They've been around here for years, and they do a pretty good job. Two weaves around the sausage ummm. Now you go me thinking. That would get more bacon per square inch. 



kit s said:


> Dam...this just made me orgasm. Oh maybe it was my bp spiking just looking at it...maybe if I took another bp pill...which would be a routine because I would eat that sammie if it was in front of me...my mind  tried to grab one, cause my belly demanded i get one.



Remember Kit this is a family forum . No going all Toobin on here.  Seriously thanks for the like and compliment. Much appreciated.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow what a sammie and one hell of a way to go. Sorry Dr. just can't resist that great sammie.
> 
> Warren



Appreciate that Warren, and for the like. I think my doctor would have confiscated the sammie and then ate it when I left. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

jaxgatorz
 Thanks for the like

Chris


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2021)

I'm late to this party. And all I can say is WOW!! Incredible sammich!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I'm late to this party. And all I can say is WOW!! Incredible sammich!



Thank you Steve really appreciate that and the like. I figure once a month or so - I figure I can go whole hog wild and still survive.

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 30, 2021)

Chris, what a thing of beauty!

And it does remind me of a fatty. How about we call it "A Chris Fatty"

I have both high blood pressure and cholesterol, but would kill one of those bad boys as I need to pack the pounds back on, and this looks like a great way to do it. 

GREAT BIG LIKE!

John

P.S.- Congrats on the ride buddy, and nice to see you back posting.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Dave and for the like, Mckenzies is a locally made sausage in VT. They've been around here for years, and they do a pretty good job. Two weaves around the sausage ummm. Now you go me thinking. That would get more bacon per square inch.



And that's not a bad thing, but I was just poking fun as you know that was a great looking sandwich. Their used to be a place that i could get a 3 cheese Jalapeno sausage that would work in that...now you got me thinking. Now that i can do your basket weave ( i did a couple fatties from your 3 part lesson on here )

Thanks 
David


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Chris, what a thing of beauty!
> 
> And it does remind me of a fatty. How about we call it "A Chris Fatty"
> 
> ...


Chris is already considered a fatty. So that name is already spoken for. LOL

Thanks John for the like and compliment appreciate them.



DRKsmoking said:


> And that's not a bad thing, but I was just poking fun as you know that was a great looking sandwich. Their used to be a place that i could get a 3 cheese Jalapeno sausage that would work in that...now you got me thinking. Now that i can do your basket weave ( i did a couple fatties from your 3 part lesson on here )
> 
> Thanks
> David



You know Dave that Jalapeno sausage sounds real good. I may have to look for something like that around here.  If you give it a shot - make sure you post it up.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2021)

IH 1026
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)

Jabiru


 Johnny Ray
 thanks for the likes appreciate them

Chris


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 31, 2021)

You sick B4st%&d!!!! This is pure science!


----------



## WaterRat (May 31, 2021)

Looks great! Yeah, my Dr. wouldn't like it either, lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

williamzanzinger said:


> You sick B4st%&d!!!! This is pure science!










Thank you William



WaterRat said:


> Looks great! Yeah, my Dr. wouldn't like it either, lol



Appreciate that Water and for the like. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

rbnice1
 thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 1, 2021)

GMC, Awesome looking sammie!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> GMC, Awesome looking sammie!




Thanks Crazymoon, and for the like. It was one of those experiments that went right for a change.

Chris


----------



## rbnice1 (Jun 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> rbnice1
> thanks for the like appreciate it.
> 
> Chris


Im going to have to try this cause it looks fantastic!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2021)

rbnice1 said:


> Im going to have to try this cause it looks fantastic!



I don't think you'll be disappointed RB. Good luck and enjoy!!!

Chris


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2021)

You can sell my clothes. I think I've seen heaven! Big like.


----------



## Devo1 (Jun 3, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Hey SMF family, first I just want to say sorry for not being around much lately. I work in the semi-conductor/micro chip industry, and with the recent shortages. We've been balls to the wall.  That being said. My Q-time has also taken a hit. However, I did manage to sneak in one cook when the wife was out with her friends. Be forewarned if you have high blood pressure or cholesterol you may want to stop reading this post right here.  My next blood pressure check up is in another two months - so I should be safe.
> 
> Let's get the fire rolling: Literally!!! First bonfire of the year
> View attachment 497840
> ...


Oh my I have to try his one. Be still my heart its only bacon and cheese LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2021)

disco said:


> You can sell my clothes. I think I've seen heaven! Big like.









Enter and sign in please!!! Thanks Disco also for the like.



Devo1 said:


> Oh my I have to try his one. Be still my heart its only bacon and cheese LOL



Don't forget the sausage Devo  - Triple Whammy.  Thanks also for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2021)

F
 Fat Old Guy
 Thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm  exhausted Chris.  I had to read my way through 3 pages to get to a spot to tell you what I think about that unbelievable sammie.  And by the time I finally got here, every comment I planned to use had already been used.
I figure an extra half dozen or so of my bp meds and my Dr. won't even notice.  But just in case he does, I'll bring along sammie number 2 for him.  All will be forgiven, except for his wife, when he has the big one.   
Great job Chris.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Thank you kindly peach for the welcome back, kind words and like. Sending a search party is fine - just no milk carton pics
> Chris



Milk carton pics????  Up here we don't use no wussie milk carton pics.  We fill the entire back end of a fuel tanker with the picture!!
Lucky you showed up.  You have any idea how much that would have cost me??????
Gary


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 4, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Milk carton pics????  Up here we don't use no wussie milk carton pics.  We fill the entire back end of a fuel tanker with the picture!!
> Lucky you showed up.  You have any idea how much that would have cost me??????
> Gary


Man that looks good  ! I would have to take an extra high  colesterol  pill for a week  but  it  would be  worth it


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm  exhausted Chris.  I had to read my way through 3 pages to get to a spot to tell you what I think about that unbelievable sammie.  And by the time I finally got here, every comment I planned to use had already been used.
> I figure an extra half dozen or so of my bp meds and my Dr. won't even notice.  But just in case he does, I'll bring along sammie number 2 for him.  All will be forgiven, except for his wife, when he has the big one.
> Great job Chris.
> Gary










Thanks Gary, that's why I plan this in advance of my doctors appointments.  Appreciate the kind words and like also.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2021)

Dabutcher said:


> Man that looks good  ! I would have to take an extra high  colesterol  pill for a week  but  it  would be  worth it



Thanks butcher it was good, now I'm thinking about version 2.0. 

Chris


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks amazing, going to try this one for sure!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you Binford. If you give them a go, let us know how it turned out.

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 10, 2021)

What's not to *LOVE* about this??


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> What's not to *LOVE* about this??



Appreciate the kind words and like Gonna, It's not something I'd eat weekly, but once or twice a year you bet.

Chris


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Thank you Binford. If you give them a go, let us know how it turned out.
> 
> Chris


This is something I've never seen. If it s a new England thing, well I've never been up towards new England to know. 
I think I might try it on the cast iron. But definitely going to try it. I just got half a hog 2 weeks ago and have plenty of pork to eat!
Of course as we do on SMF I might have to put my own spin on it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> This is something I've never seen. If it s a new England thing, well I've never been up towards new England to know.
> I think I might try it on the cast iron. But definitely going to try it. I just got half a hog 2 weeks ago and have plenty of pork to eat!
> Of course as we do on SMF I might have to put my own spin on it!




Thank you binford, It's not really a New England thing. That's just a title I use for some of my cooks since I live in VT(you know the BBQ capital of the world). Spin away with the idea - it can only get better. With a half a hog in the freezer you should have plenty of pork goodness to experiment with. Good luck, have fun and let your imagination run wild.

Chris


----------



## Binford 6100 (Jun 10, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Thank you binford, It's not really a New England thing. That's just a title I use for some of my cooks since I live in VT(you know the BBQ capital of the world). Spin away with the idea - it can only get better. With a half a hog in the freezer you should have plenty of pork goodness to experiment with. Good luck, have fun and let your imagination run wild.
> 
> Chris




For sure. Haven't been posting on here as much as I did a few years ago. I haven't been smoking much as of late. 
But I still throw down in the kitchen every chance I get. 
Last night we had chili lime, pineapple marinade steak fajitas,  with sweet peppers and chili lime slaw on top.  Delish. Maybe I'll make a thread with some of my other cooking. 
I am smoking 14 lbs of pulled pork for my nephews graduation part next weekend thou. So looking forward to that. 

Cheers.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

Binford 6100 said:


> For sure. Haven't been posting on here as much as I did a few years ago. I haven't been smoking much as of late.
> But I still throw down in the kitchen every chance I get.
> Last night we had chili lime, pineapple marinade steak fajitas,  with sweet peppers and chili lime slaw on top.  Delish. Maybe I'll make a thread with some of my other cooking.
> I am smoking 14 lbs of pulled pork for my nephews graduation part next weekend thou. So looking forward to that.
> ...



The fajitas sound great, and it looks like your going to have a fun time cooking for you nephews graduation party. Be sure to post them up. We all enjoy and learn from one another.

Chris


----------

